# Telekom Rechnung per mail obwohl ich kein Kunde bin



## Schnee (11 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin heute per mail von Telekom informiert worden, dass mir demnächst
ca. 341 € vom Konto abgezogen werden, obwohl ich nicht Kunde bei Telekom bin und auch
nie eine so hohe Rechnung habe, weil ich eine Flatrate habe.

Die Rechnung befände sich im pdf-Anhang, die habe ich nicht geöffnet aus Angst es könnte 
ein Trojaner drin sein. Das ist mir schon mal mit einer vodaphone Telefonrechnung passiert,
obwohl ich dort auch kein Kunde war.

Ist das die neueste Masche?
Bin dankbar für Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Schnee


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2014)

Die Masche ist alt, wird aber unverändert häufig probiert. Es lohnt sich einfach immer noch.


----------



## Schnee (11 November 2014)

Hallo Bernhard,

heißt das ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen?


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2014)

Solange man den Trojaner nicht installiert, ist alles gut.


----------



## bernhard (11 November 2014)

Siehe auch:

http://www.t-online.de/computer/sic...chte-telekom-rechnung-november-mit-virus.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 November 2014)

Zur Zeit wieder mal schlimm:
Nahezu täglich flattern Rechnungen der Telekom, aber auch von Vodafone und anderen Anbietern in die Spam-Ordner, sofern man diese installiert hat.

Im Forum von Antispam gibts einen Thread dazu.

Niemals Anhang öffnen und den Mist am besten ins Nirwana versenken.


----------



## BenTigger (12 November 2014)

Und mal grundsätzlich:

Wenn mir irgendwer androht, Geld von meinem Konto herunter zu buchen, bei dem ich kein Kunde bin und das noch via E-Mail, wird das sofort gelöscht und ignoriert.
Sollte er sich dann tatsächlich erdreisten, Geld abzubuchen und hat keine Einzugsermächtigung, wird das umgehend bei der Bank zurückgefordert und er soll sich erst mal bei mir schriftlich via Post erklären, wieso er mein Geld haben will.

E-Mail Forderungen werden grundsätzlich ignoriert, wenn ich nichts bestellt habe.


----------



## Schnee (12 November 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich hatte gestern abend den vorhandenen thread nicht gefunden.
Interessant ist, dass der Anhang eine zip Datei ist und keine pdf Datei.
Vermutlich Schadsoftware ....
Der Absender ist nicht die Telekom sondern office (at) fabianek.at

herzlichen Dank nochmal für die links und die Tips. Dank eurer Hilfe 
habe ich keine Sorgen, ich habe nichts geöffnet, nichts installiert. 
Die mail habe ich gelöscht. Alles ist gut. 

Gruß Schnee


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

Und immer schön Deinem Umfeld verraten was es hier für ein tolles Forum mit tollen Informationen gibt.
Ne Spaß beseite - wie hieß es mal in der Werbung - "Vorbeugen ist besser als bohren"
Und wenn die Menschen VORHER informiert sind haben sie kein Geld verloren und wir müssen nicht wie leider oft sagen "Sorry, Kohle ist unwiederbringlich weg"


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 November 2014)

In den letzten Tagen kamen permanent "Telekom"- und "Vodafone"-Rechnungen, und immer auf den Mailproviderseiten von 1 & 1. Angehängt sind immer .zip-Dateien. Da haben wohl irgendwelche Malware-Spammer ihre Tätigkeiten aktiviert.

Seltsamerweise ging bei meinen Mailadressen bei anderen Providern bislang noch nie Spam ein, während die gmx-Accounts nächtlich mit dem Spamdreck 30 pro Nacht sind keine Seltenheit) überflutet werden. Meist fliegt alles gleich in den Spam-Ordner, auch der "Telekom"- bzw. "Vodafone"-Rechnungs-Mist.

Ist aber bezeichnend, dass der genannte Mailprovider diese Spamprobleme wohl nicht in den Griff kriegt.

Hinweis für die Mods:
Falscher Thread - bitte hierher verlagern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-obwohl-ich-kein-kunde-bin.47389/#post-381585


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2014)

Das hier scheint aber was anderes zu sein, nicht der übliche verwanzte ZIP-Anhang


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2014)

Warum nicht?



Schnee schrieb:


> Die Rechnung befände sich im pdf-Anhang


Bei mir sind auch mehrere Exemplare aufgeschlagen. Alle hatten einen Anhang mit ****.pdf.zip.

Etwas bitter war eine Mail, angeblich von Vodafone, zur üblichen Abrechnungszeit. Nur der Betrag war deutlich geringer als die üblichen 95 €. Da zuckts schon zuerst gleich mal am Öffnen-Abzugsfinger. Gut, wenn der Mauszeiger in dem Moment - wie bei mir - mal daneben trifft.


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2014)

Ups - verblättert vor lauter offenen Fenstern


----------



## Schnee (13 November 2014)

Hallo

in der mail stand, dass sich die Rechnung in dem pdf-Anhang befände,
tatsächlich gab es aber nur einen zip Anhang.
Ich war kurz vor dem Schlafengehen als die mail kam, da hatte ich das erstmal geglaubt,
dass es ein pdf Anhang wäre.. ich war sehr müde..


----------

